# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  zebra label script...

## kelvin

Hi........... every one

i have designed a sql script for establishing a connection between SQL server and linux ,but i  m facing some connectivity problem while doing the same . can some one please help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin: 

Edited by admin: no commercial links permitted on the forum, thank you

----------


## rmiao

What's the problem?

----------

